# Master Hunter Golden Stud



## HoHum's Retrievers (Mar 22, 2007)

Topbrass One More Trip to Birdland **MH30 (Maynard) is standing at stud. Maynard is 75 pounds and is eager to train, tireless in the field, easy to teach, has a great memory, and is very watery. Maynard is 100% owner trained and handled by Gordie Schlichting. Maynard does not go south in the winter, we train year round in Minnesota. Maynard has experienced several seasons of South Dakota pheasant hunting and duck hunting here in Minnesota and North Dakota. He is a gregarious housedog with a tender heart and loyal disposition, yet fearless and powerful in the field. Maynard finished his Master title in the spring of 2014 while less than 3 years of age. Since 2017 Maynard has qualified for 7 Nationals, earned placements and JAMs in Qualifying stakes as well as the Minnesota Retriever Championships and has earned 30 career Master passes. In his most recent 2019 season Maynard went 6 for 7 over the course of 4 events in a 6-week span of time. 

Maynard is a proven stud with past natural breedings having produced large litters of seven to twelve beautiful, outgoing puppies. Side by side AI, chilled and frozen semen are also options and have also produced litters. There are no better health clearances than what Maynard has being absolutely solid and clean in every health attribute. Maynard’s five-generation pedigree includes 17 American FC and/or AFC dogs, 4 additional Canadian FTCH/AFTCH dogs and an additional 14 qualified all-age dogs, NAFTCH FTCH Brasdor’s Razzl Dazzl on the dam’s side and NAFC FC Topbrass Cotton on both sides! A handful of the other names include Burn’s Phoenix MH ***, AFC Emberain Rugby, FC AFC OTCH Topbrass Ascending Elijah, FC AFC Windbreakers Mighty Mo, FC Holway Barty, and FTCH AFTCH Shurmark’s Split Decision. 

Maynard is 100% healthy! Hips, Elbows, Eyes, Heart, Thyroid, prcd-PRA and Ichthyosis results are all good and clear! Hip clearance: OFA GR-107213G25M-VPI, Eye clearance: OFA GR-EYE235/49M-VPI, Heart clearance: OFA GR-CA23002/25M/C-VPI, Elbow clearance: OFA GR-EL27882M25-VPI, Thyroid clearance: OFA GR-TH2341/25M-VPI, prcd-PRA status: Clear (Optigen 12-10462) OFA GR-PRA426/26M-VPI, Ichthyosis status: Clear (Optigen 12-10462) OFA GR-ICH292/26M-VPI, NCL status: Clear GR-CL5-92/99M-PI OFA

Photo and complete pedigree can be viewed at http://k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=515491. For more information and arrange breeding, contact Gordie Schlichting at [email protected] or at 320-248-8532.


----------

